# my new ride



## LlUSPEED (Mar 27, 2003)

what do u guys think? i wanted a b12 also


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaacck! Not my scene. Drop Jaw is right.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks like poop 2 me


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

This car belongs to a guy in Animated Atractions, for one that is an old pic of the car, It is now a pearl pink color with different rims, and a different front end, he's one of the guys that runs dropjaw magazine, I just saw the car this weekend, cause he was down for spring break, and the magazine is getting ready to do an article on my brothers car club.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah thats my only problem with it.

the wheels and the paint. now if the car was black thats a diffrent story.


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

some people are lame, they have to steal pics of someone else's car and someone else's screen name


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it is lame... did they ban this fucker already or what?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think it was meant to be a joke! I thought it was funny


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



nismoprincess said:


> *I think it was meant to be a joke! I thought it was funny  *


i think so too, all he/she talked about was "poop" LOL


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

OMG I really thought it was liuspeed! didn't even notice the spelling! ok now I know why everyone was pissed!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*hell yea*



nismoprincess said:


> *OMG I really thought it was liuspeed! didn't even notice the spelling! ok now I know why everyone was pissed! *



im glad the mods are on point and stopped him right away.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: hell yea*



whiteb14 said:


> *im glad the mods are on point and stopped him right away. *


yeah I'm glad they are cause I sure wasn't


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I think one is:
El Eye You speed (LIU)
and one is:
El El You speed (LlU)

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

geez.. this is really gettin annoying.

if this is a joke that cool but if this guy is damn serious that just plain cruel..

oh yes btw.. i AM the REAL Liuspeed not some imitation wanna be of me.


----------



## L!USPEED (Mar 28, 2003)

poop!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

how in the hell is poop funny? you can't think of anything remotely original?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no offense to Liu, but i think its pretty damn hilarious... you should be proud you have a stalker... some loser is ACTUALLY taking the time to create new screen names just to get out 5 posts that look like you put them up. Stalking is the greatest form of flattery.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I think I am gonna stalk DryBoy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks like james has a stalker now.. lol


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

creepy this guy/gal knows u from some where else other than the forums, watch out lol


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i saw that car an nopi last year. it was pink and the interior was prepped for what looked like some future fiberglass work. the only b12 there aside for a few in the parking lot .


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im LIUSPEED, yes im the real LIUSPEED,
all them other L!USPEEDS ARE JUST IMITATING
what a dumbass


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Omg! i wanna be a L1USPEED too!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok this is not funny !


----------

